# Free Mississippi spring light goose hunt



## HalOutdoors (Jan 30, 2017)

Looking for somebody with a bunch of snow/ross/speck goose decoys to head to Ms with.Got a few hundred acres in leases including lodging for 9.Dont have any goose decoys in numbers but if anyone has some or knows someone that has the dekes and might be interested in going out for a few days shoot me a dm,free lodging,free place to hunt,just need decoys.Thanks


----------



## Boudreaux (Feb 5, 2017)

Take a kid with you and if they get their first waterfowl, enter them in the GWF Youth 1st Duck drawing.

https://www.facebook.com/Georgiawaterfowler/?fref=nf


----------

